# Drop Stand for 1936 Huffman Streamline



## azbug-i (Aug 19, 2017)

Does anyone have a suitable drop stand for a 1936 huffman. Ill post reference pics shortly too. The one my bike came with doesnt clear the tire. Its the wrong profile stand.

Actually a stand like the one in this link would be great.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle37

Like on martys bike!  Image is in thanks to marty, cyclingday 



Thank you.
Amanda


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 19, 2017)

With or without ears?


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 19, 2017)

Without ears please


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a NOS one but it has ears, sorry.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 20, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Does anyone have a suitable drop stand for a 1936 huffman. Ill post reference pics shortly too. The one my bike came with doesnt clear the tire. Its the wrong profile stand




The geometry on these drop stands is confusing; my understanding they are a little longer then typical 26" drop stands.  It would be cool if someone "in the know" could create a *Huffman Streamline drop stand thread* listing measured sizes (from original bikes) and the different clips (as there are three different ones by bike and year?) and the different bikes: Safety, Super Streamline, Firestone Supremes.  This is been a torment for myself and others I know...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2017)

@cyclingday 
@John


----------



## John (Aug 21, 2017)

All the Streamline stands are the same size 15.217" from end to end, or 14.795" from center of bolt hole to bottom of the stand. It is the stand clips that are different on all the streamline bicycles.
The stands are different then other bicycle stands because of the location of the stand bolts. I believe it is to make the stand run  horizontal with the frame when the stand is in the riding position. The stand clips are different because the Safety frame is formed tubing in the rear and the clip is not attached to the flared fender. The Firestone Streamlines are different because the fender is shorter then the Dayton Super Streamline fender.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 21, 2017)

My bike is missing the stand and the clip. I figured id make a clip. The stand i have to find. So i need to look for one that is slightly longer, though? That 15.217 inch length?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 24, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/drop-stand-and-clip.116489/


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 7, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/drop-stand-and-clip.116489/




Thank you but its not long enough


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 23, 2017)

Back up. Still looking


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 23, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Back up. Still looking



I think it would be possible to cut down a 28 inch drop stand to the specs John has posted above.  Huffman originals must be out there hiding in plain sight (people don't realize they are Huffman).  I had a wanted post on here for months asking for Huffman lucky-seven seat posts with no response; the same with Huffman kickstands.  Anyway, I have bought a handful of the seat posts over the past few months on here with only one being called out as Huffman.  At the Spring Memory Lane I found three Huffman kickstands, again only one was described as such.  Good luck!


----------



## mynameislegion (Nov 23, 2017)

John's math  nailed the stand length to solve the geometry problem but I would like to see pics of how the original clips are configured so as to replicate them.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2017)

Thats a good idea i might need to go that route to be functional!


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 23, 2018)

Still looking


----------

